# W: goblins H: Paypal



## Gobbo (Jun 4, 2008)

Hello, looking to start a goblin army and as such buying everything that goes with it including

Night goblins/normal
Fanatics
Spider/wolf riders
Bolt throwers/stone chukkas
Trolls
Arachnorak and everything else!

Let me know what you have


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

I have 40 nightgoblins with spear and shields 20 archers, 10 forest spider riders, 8 wolfriders (badly built) and 3 fanatics if your interested let me know


----------



## the_dark_sarge (Sep 14, 2011)

Not sure if you'd be interested, but I've got all the Goblins from the Battle for Skull Pass starter kit, all made up, several painted. I can get you a picture if you want.


----------

